# My LivingRoom & TheaterRoom & ListeningRoom :)



## cmsajith (Aug 12, 2009)

I started my DIY LivingRoom n TheaterRoom n ListeningRoom construction sometime back and its almost 75% done. Its a 2 bedroom apartment in Bangalore (India). Your suggestions and advice are highly appreciated..

*Roomsize:* 16' x 11' 6" x 9' 6" (L x W x H)
Walls are made of cement blocks with smooth cement finish.

*Room Layout Plan*

Screen / LCD : Red
Speakers : Green
Windows : Blue










*OverAll Plan:*









*Reflection points simulation:*











*Equipments List:*
Optoma HD20 Projector & Draper 115" Screen
Philips 47PFL9541 LCD
Emotiva UMC-1 Pre-Processor \ Quad 909 PowerAmp \ Onkyo TSR606 (surrounds)
Speakers : ATC SCM 40 
Subwoofer : 15" Dayton Reference in THT LP loaded horn from BillFitzmaurice (Tuba HT) : Construction under progress

*Acoustics Plan:*

*Materials used: * 
- 20mm thick woodwool board and 600gsm Synth (replacement for glasswool). (Himalayan Acoustics : An Indian brand)
- Acoustic transparent cloth for covering all the acoustic surfaces. 
- Anutone Fabric stretch channels for getting sharp edges. (An Indian brand)
- DIY QRD diffusers (future plan)

Front Wall: _Will be covered with WoodWool board with 1 layer Synth inside with the frame depth of 2". There are some niches as part of the design. The LCD will be hanged on the bracket for which a 4 layer of marine ply are joined together to cover the depth of the frame and fixed to the wall using anchor bolts (Hope this is enough to hold a 50-60kg LCD)_

Leftside Wall: _Will be covered with WoodWool board with 2 layer Synth inside with the frame depth of 2". The window on this wall is being closed with openable upper portion and those openable doors will be double sealed with neoprene rubber. The acoustic boards will cover the fixed area along with the wall which includes the 1st and 2nd reflection points. (2 layer synth for 1st and 1 layer for 2nd reflection points). These will be fully hidden behind the window curtain (which will be bigger than the actual window).
Equipment rack comes at the left side wall. The front portion frame depth will be 4" with 4 layers of synth and woodwool board which will be acting as a bass trap. The front face of all the bass traps will be covered with a thin layer of pvc sheet to reflect the mid / high freqs._

Rightside Wall: _Will be covered with WoodWool board with 2 layer Synth inside with the frame depth of 2". The acoustic boards will cover the wall at 1st and 2nd reflection points. (2 layer synth for 1st and 1 layer for 2nd reflection points). The boards will be part of a small wall unit which can hold CDs/Vinyls._

Backside Wall: _Will be covered with WoodWool board with 4 layer Synth inside with the frame depth of 4". Will be trying out the possibility of the QRD diffusers inside a few cells, but hidden inside, everything will look same from outside. Window will be fully closed._

Ceiling: _Will be covered with WoodWool board with 2 layer Synth inside with the frame depth of 2" at the 1st reflection points and the rest with POP and mood lighting._

Floor: _Wooden floor with thick carpet at the first reflection points. 
The cables will be running through the channels inside the floor, they are visible in some pics._

_Also the passage can be closed using folding doors that are acousticaly treated to make the living room as a dedicated theater room. In normal case, those doors will be part of the wall and will be part of the room design.
Niches in the passage corners are for experimenting panel traps after a RoomEq._


----------



## cmsajith (Aug 12, 2009)

*re: My LivingRoom & TheaterRoom & ListeningRoom *

Following are the construction photos:

Sorry for the poor quality pictures (HTC mobile)

*FrontWall:*









*Closeup of the screenhide:*
Center box channel is for the screen and the backside channel is for the black velvet dropdown



























*Folding Doors*


















FullyClosed (Not able to rotate the pic, sorry)









*Left side Wall with inbuilt bass trap*









Left side window


















*Right side wall*









*Backside wall with bass traps inbuilt and Entrance door*









*Ceiling*


----------



## cmsajith (Aug 12, 2009)

*re: My LivingRoom & TheaterRoom & ListeningRoom *

*Screen mounting...*
My carpenters are doing it for the first time...









Draper Inc screen (fully open)









Screen in its housing...


----------



## cmsajith (Aug 12, 2009)

*re: My LivingRoom & TheaterRoom & ListeningRoom *

*WoodWool boards and Synth*


----------



## cmsajith (Aug 12, 2009)

*re: My LivingRoom & TheaterRoom & ListeningRoom *

*A few more..*


----------



## cmsajith (Aug 12, 2009)

*re: My LivingRoom & TheaterRoom & ListeningRoom *

*Latest updates:*

Folding doors with acoustics (bass traps : 4 layers of synth + woodwool) for Passage to convert living room to a dedicated HT room.


















Finished:


----------



## cmsajith (Aug 12, 2009)

*re: My LivingRoom & TheaterRoom & ListeningRoom *

Leftside wall with openable and fixed window portions along with the front corner bass traps:




















Rightside wall with a small unit and shelves:


----------



## cmsajith (Aug 12, 2009)

*Problem : Ringing / Echo due to the right side wall shelf top unit.*

*Problem : Ringing / Echo due to the right side wall shelf top unit.*
Fixed the shelves and the top unit along with the acoustic boards. But all of a sudden I could hear a slight ringing (extension) / a slight echo during the clap test, only the room eq measure will tell at what frequency is it happening. Eventhough it is not very prominent at the listening position (but more prominent towards the center of the room), I could clearly feel the difference with and without the top unit. Tried with closing the inner portion with synth, closing the front portion with a shutter, but its still there. Probably I may have to remove the top portion and to find another design to gel with the room.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

*re: My LivingRoom & TheaterRoom & ListeningRoom *

That is going to be a great room when you finish it.
Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,
Bill.

By the way, What software did you use to simulate the room reflections?


----------

